# X3 preview on bmwusa.com



## JakeC (Apr 21, 2002)

Looks really nice, we need to remember that even X5 4.6is looks like this in pictures:









:yikes:


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

I was really hopping the new X3 would be a good looking small SUV, but boy, do I have mixed feelings about it. I do not like the headlights and I am afraid those will be the same one's Bangle is going to throw in the new 3 series. :thumbdwn: The backend looks aright. However the interior is too busy and the steering wheel looks like it came out of a Saturn Ion :thumbdwn: 
I am sure BMW is going to sell a lot of them but for what it is going to cost ($40K), I could get two Forester XT's. Not my cup of tea!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *it will sell like hotcakes *


Mainly for one reason, it's a BMW.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

A BMW SUV... the newest American status symbol... right behind the Mercedes and Porsche SUV.

Whatever...


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *it will sell like hotcakes *


I suppose then, from a business perspective it is a smart move for BMW. :eeps:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

mquetel said:


> *I suppose then, from a business perspective it is a smart move for BMW. :eeps: *


That's what it's all about, the money.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

mquetel said:


> *I suppose then, from a business perspective it is a smart move for BMW. :eeps: *


:thumbup:

I'm glad they are making/selling it


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Sean said:


> *That's what it's all about, the money. *


With more money, comes more R&D, which paves the way for iDrive 2.0 :rofl:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *That car just LOOKS cheap. Be honest, if Kia came out with a car like that, we'd all say how much it looks like crap.
> 
> We all know car companies produce SUV's because they are profit machines. But at least some try to hide the fact that thay are screwing you by giving you a car that looks the price. This car just has "my owner is a sucker" written on it's styling considering it will cost close to $40K.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts. Remove the grill and propeller badge and I would say it's some Korean econobox. 
I have to say I like the interior but the steering wheel must go!

I didn't mind any of the Bangled cars but this one made me understand how all Bangle haters feel...


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

How did I forget? Off with Bangle's head! :behead:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *:thumbup:
> 
> I'm glad they are making/selling it *


Why  :dunno:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

I don't think it looks that bad. Not very good either.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Why  :dunno: *


It's good that BMW remains very healthy financially

plus, we may very well buy one in a couple of years


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I wonder how much better it would look if all the black plastic was painted. Can someone photoshop it?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

More pics...


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

Personally I think the interior looks stunning. Considering it will sell in the 30K range you couldn't find a better interior on another sport cute.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I dunno, I'm pretty anti-Bangle but I don't think it looks too bad. The detailing of the lights on both ends is too fussy (rear looks like a X5 and Z4 melted together, for example) and maybe the Pontiac cladding goes a bit too far up on the ends. I'd have to see it in person, but so far, I think this turned out better than the really stupid E46 coupe facelift.

From a practical standpoint, this thing is a major loser, of course. No way in hell this is going to be any more useful overall than my car, that's for sure.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

We keep blaming Bangle for something that is a _Corporate decision_... if you want to blame somebody, read first the BMW Chairman's interview in Automobile Magazine. _That_ is the real culprit in this styling 'Hyundaicification' of BMW.

First, take out the classic and distinctive BMW 'kink' from the D pillar and the tilt of the dash towards the driver for the _Ultimate Passenger Machine_ look...










... and then cheapo the look by KIA headlights and unpainted, circa 1992 E36's, bumpers in a $40,000 vehicle:










I guess that something as being distinctive and classic inside and out and selling the 250,000 - 300,000 a year BMW's that the honchos want is the cost that they are willing to pay... :thumbdwn:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *A BMW SUV... the newest American status symbol... right behind the Mercedes and Porsche SUV.
> 
> Whatever...  *


At least MB & Porsche's SUV's are offroad warriors... unlike the BMWs.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Ugly butt!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

JakeC said:


> *Looks really nice, we need to remember that even X5 4.6is looks like this in pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a 4.6--- tires are too small.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *That's not a 4.6--- tires are too small. *


That's a 3.0. You can tell the three apart by the exhaust:

3.0: dual round
4.4: quad round
4.6: dual oval


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *That's not a 4.6--- tires are too small. *


Thought the same thing. The rear bumper cover is also different.


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

I kinda like it. The front bumper and the taillamps are a little fussy, but the overall shape is nice and the interior looks great. I wouldn't buy one, but only because I don't need/want an SUV (or SAV :angel: ). I agree that BMW will sell a ton of these.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Is this the a preview of the future e90 interior? I hope they put a different steering wheel in. OR by the looks of the airbag, maybe a m3 steering wheel retrofit is possible. :thumbup:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I hate to say it, but I see design cues from both Saturn and Subaru.

Ugh. The Xactivity on the other hand, now that me likes....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

That interior looks pretty much like it got lifted out of a Z4. Not bad compared to the E65, but it's real 'slabby'.

As for hts' Subaru comment, I see Forester in the front 3/4 view.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Closer said:


> *Wow... am I the only one who actually likes it? :eeps: *


I like it too...


----------



## scorpio (May 22, 2003)

While I dislike some elements (rear lights, congested lower front fascia) and am generally as anti-SUV as one can be, I see some positives here: The headlights are a nice deviation from the ultra feminine look on the E60 and new E46 Coupe, I wouldn't mind them (with minor modifications) on the E90. The new kidney grill interpretation is OK, though the area between kidneys and the headlights could use some work.

The interior is not too bad either. I miss the driver oriented console and still ask myself when car manufacturers will finally learn from military aviation cockpit design (context sensitve button surrounded MFDs, multiple distinctive shaped 4-way hat switches & rotary dials on main controls etc) but at least a HUD is on the horizon. :thumbup: 


The "flower" rims are ugly and don't fit a BMW. :thumbdwn:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks good. When can I place a dep...

Oh never mind. I'd have to be castrated before I'd buy an SUV.:thumbdwn: 

I think it'll sell like hotcakes. I think it looks good and certainly has more "BMW" design features and proportions than some of the late Bangle creations. :dunno: 

Three years from now the X3 forum will probably be one of the more active ones.:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

The headlights look like p*nises, the tail lights look like keys, but at least it will have a real AWD system.


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

So THIS is why we can't get a 330iT in the US? Feh!

I like parts of it, the interior for one, maybe the taillights, but that's it. Guess we better get used to it - they're gonna be all over like white on rice on a paper plate in a snowstorm.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

BMW can't even make a decent X5 without massive quality control problems. Fix that first before bringing your friends to the party.

And just what we need, more Luxo-SUV poseurs driving around while eating/reading/mobiling (take your choice) or all three at the same time running into neighborhood children and denting your Zaino'ed doors at the local supermarket.

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bang:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *At least MB & Porsche's SUV's are offroad warriors... unlike the BMWs. *


The MB in black really looks stealth and badass. The BMW looks kind of like a top heavy version of 3 series. Whats next a extended cab truck?


----------



## mark1 (Jun 7, 2003)

Maybe it IS secretly manufactured by Kia and badged a BMW......

Hmmm......


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Jspeed said:


> *... but at least it will have a real AWD system.  *


Yep, wonder what the details are, i.e. type, default power configuration, and whether the wagon/sedan will get his new version.


----------



## Jay (Mar 28, 2003)

It's just another small SUV.

What's the big deal?

Jay


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Dimensions:

X3
Length: 179.7 in.
Wheelbase: 110.0 in.
Width: 73.0 in.
Height: 65.9 in.

X5
Length: 183.7 in.
Wheelbase: 111.0 in.
Width: 73.7 in.
Height: 69.3 in.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

It's much more wagon like than the X5. The X5 proportions are boxier and give it a more rugged stance and overall look. I think the wheel/tire package on this one will be crucial to making it look decent. It needs some bigger paws.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> *Yep, wonder what the details are, i.e. type, default power configuration, and whether the wagon/sedan will get his new version. *


I'm wondering the same thing about the sedans. Just posted a thread about this in the 3 series forum.


----------

